# Dogs at Woodbury wildlife area



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

Been hunting Woodbury for years. Always saw some deer. Hunted Monday. Hardly any shooting. Saw 1 doe and a few dogs. Not small ones either. Corso or Rott types. Dog **** all over the area too. Anybody else run into dogs? I did call warden and Woodbury office. They said they've had no calls.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

We had to deal with packs of stray dogs for a over decade further southeast. Always running deer. They didnt belong anyone, just mean, viscious packs. Rotts and pits mostly.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They're worse than coyotes and should be treated the same.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

beaver said:


> They're worse than coyotes and should be treated the same.


Uh, Deer gun season is over, and a 12ga. extra full choke with #1 buck works wonders on coyotes at night. Also, snares are real easy and inexpensive to make. Do a google search and all the needed know how to take care of the yote problem is at your disposal. Ain't nobody doing it for Ya.

Some times, I just can't help myself and forget my hillbilly way of logic. Know what I mean Vern? 

For instance, isn't it really funny how some complain the wardens don't want to get there boots muddy, or the trespass laws aren't enforced because there gone before anyone gets there. Ways I sees it, big game season is all year long, if You take care of the yote problem.

Personally, A good yote is a dead en. Yes sir ree.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've killed more coyotes than distemper. I know how to handle a coyote problem. 

All I was saying is that stray dogs are worse to have around than coyotes.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Some times, a feller just needs to read between the lines.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

chatterbox said:


> Uh, Deer gun season is over, and a 12ga. extra full choke with #1 buck works wonders on coyotes at night. Also, snares are real easy and inexpensive to make. Do a google search and all the needed know how to take care of the yote problem is at your disposal. Ain't nobody doing it for Ya.
> 
> Some times, I just can't help myself and forget my hillbilly way of logic. Know what I mean Vern?
> 
> ...


A good stray dog is a dead one too...


----------

